# What is your favorite eye shadow combos?



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm new here ladies, but I had 2 questions and I hope this is not a recent repeat thread. 

Out of all the eye shadow color combos you've done, what is your alltime favorite? How did you achieve it? 

I'll start (I got this look from YouTube- I added the Amber Lights part
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):
The colors are Post Haste, Amber Lights, Coppering, and Embark
Inner eye area(almost 1/3rd of lid): Amber Lights
The rest of the lid: Coppering 
Crease: Embark
Between Embark and Coppering, blend in Post Haste
Blend to get rid of harsh lines. Line with Fluidlines BlackTrack and do what ya do with your lashes.
When you're done, it should look like a beautiful sunset! Your turn!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 24, 2008)

Ooohhhh good thread.

Eyes:
Wood Winked e/s - Lid
Twinks e/s - Outter lid
Swiss Chocolate e/s - Crease to brow bone
Arena + Rice Paper e/s  - High light
Prep n Prime Lash
Zoom Lash - Zoom Black

Blush:
Raisin

Lips:
Wild About You l/s
Saphoric lip glee

This is a combo I did just last Friday and it's definitely going to be my go-to neutral look.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a thread that's similar, but includes lip combos too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f270/lets-post-o...es-lips-56964/


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Here's a thread that's similar, but includes lip combos too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f270/lets-post-our-fav-combos-eyes-lips-56964/_

 
I tried to go into the link, but it says "page not found"


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 24, 2008)

Weird. It's a recent thread. I'll bump it up to the first page.

Edit: I edited my previous post.


----------

